# WoW fps issues



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have an HP a6150e desktop with the following:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4000+ @2100 MHz
MoBo: Asus NARRA2
4GB DDR2 PC5300
Evga geforce 8600GTS w/ 256MB DDR3
BFG Tech 650W Psu

When I am in cities, and occasionally in raids, my fps is below 10 per second! Most of my settings are on high, and outside of cities for the most part I have around 60fps. In Shatt (newest big city for those who don't play) I get a lot of freezes in the game play and it is basically pretty jerky.

PC Wizard says my graphics card runs at 61 degrees C, but from what I've read that isn't too hot. I think part of the reason it is that warm is because for whatever reason, the PCIe-1 slot is RIGHT next to the 16 slot, so my graphics card currently has a sound card sitting right on top of it. I'm going to look in to getting a PCI sound card so I can give the graphics card more space to stay cool.

I have cable internet connection that is rated at 7mbps (although I'm sure it isn't always that fast), and I generally don't have a problem with latency. It usually hovers around 100ms or so with occasional spikes here and there.

Any ideas?


----------



## CoolKev (Mar 24, 2008)

You can try cutting back on some of the graphics options in WoW such as shading and see if that helps.


----------



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

This afternoon I went out and bought a PCI (regular) sound card today to see if giving the video card some room above it would help, and it is still running at around 60 degrees celsius...so i guess my question is, what is too hot for this card?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For a videocard that's not too bad. Most can get into the 70's or even 80's while under load.

The 8600 series isn't the most powerful and generally brings mid-level DirectX 10 graphics to PCs. I have 2 7600GT's and run the game at 1680x1050 and with most of the settings completely maxed. In town I generally drop to about 30 FPS or so.


----------



## rfckyle (Mar 29, 2008)

Hmmmmm. WoW isnt that hard of a game to run by the looks of it, try turning your gfx options down, it wont make much a difference to a MMO, try that .

Looking at that PC it should be easily able to run it without fps issues


----------



## GDkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

WoW is not overy graphics intensive, i am generaly running it on my spare laptop half the time, which only has a mobile Radeon 9000 in it.

It will run fine on my laptop, EXCEPT for when i am in a busy area (like Ironforge, Stormwind, Shat), it seems to bog down to like less than 10fps. So it could be partialy just due to trafic, that there is so much more going in in the big citys to keep track of, that it slows things down a little..

But with a much higher card, it shouldnt be affecting it THAT bad. My desktop only has a gforce 8500 and it runs smooth as silk in Shatt.


----------



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

How much of my fps issues could be processor related? I have vista, and the computer performance index is a 4.8, but only because of the processor. The rating for the graphics card is like 5.9 and i think the scale only goes to six? At least I've never seen a rating above 6. Anyways, just a thought.


----------



## Kabouris (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi,

I had same problems with you and i almost through my pc out of the window...UNTIL..i found by luck a solution.( at least it worked for me )


I deleted the *** sub directory where there is a file .config where all settings are stored about wow. ( resolutons,positions etc.) 

When i started wow again ALL OK. A stable 60 fps rate.

Try it out ....


----------



## nrozzyos (Nov 16, 2007)

Kabouris said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had same problems with you and i almost through my pc out of the window...UNTIL..i found by luck a solution.( at least it worked for me )
> 
> ...


That is because your running at 800x600 with bad graphical settings. Your bad fps is not because of your computer it is because that the area your in is so flooded with people that it causes the server to lag. Therefore no matter what you do you will still get bad fps in high populated areas and servers.


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

Just a suggestion don't know if it will work, but hit your console command button in game (~) and type in fps="0" might work, might not. It should increase your fps possibly reducing lag, it's worked for me in other games.


----------



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

New issue...

I don't remember when I started noticing it, but as good as my system is performing, I'm still not happy with it. On the 8600GTS, in game (WoW) i get these "hiccup" like jerks in the game play. It doesn't seem to be necessarily related to frame rates, but it just kind of jerks real quick at random times, enough to bother me.

I thought it might be the card, but I've tried my buddy's visiontek hd3850 (which is supposedly a better card) and the graphics are better (the windows experience index went up too) but i still get those little hiccups in game play. 

Any ideas?


----------



## 1shotDROP (Mar 16, 2008)

game glitch? download the latest patch perhaps?


----------



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

i have all the latest patches and what not. on the windows experience index, my score is 4.8 because the cpu is 4.8. All the other marks are at least 5.6 and higher. Could my processor be bogging down?


----------



## nrozzyos (Nov 16, 2007)

zero9046 said:


> i have all the latest patches and what not. on the windows experience index, my score is 4.8 because the cpu is 4.8. All the other marks are at least 5.6 and higher. Could my processor be bogging down?


It might be because of mods if you are using mods turn them off and logon if you still experience the hiccups it is probably due to your networking. Most of these issues cannot be fixed and you learn to deal with them. My CPU is worse than yours and so is my graphics and I don't experience these problems.


----------



## zero9046 (Apr 1, 2008)

well, long story short i ended up upgrading my processor (from AMD dual core 4000, to 4800) and that still didn't fix the problem, but now I have a faster processor (marginally speaking)! 

still irked by the problem, I spent 2 hours checking each addon in the game individually and found out that it was the recount damage meter. now I just need to find a new damage meter i like. but at least the hiccups are gone! 

Now my system specs are as follows:

AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800 (2.5ghz with 1mb cache)
BFG 650W PSU
MoBo: Asus NARRA2
4G RAM (PC5300)
EVGA 8600GTS w/ 256MB DDR3 (overclocked with rivatuner)

I'm pretty happy with the setup now considering how little it has cost me (relatively).

BTW, I just upgraded to SP1 for Vista, and in the past, even with 4GB of memory, it only registered 3. Now when I logon and the welcome screen pops up, it is registering 4GB. Don't know if that was SP1 fix but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Kabouris (Apr 10, 2008)

i insist to try and delete the *** directory in your wow directory. Restart the game as it is the first time you run the game.

If from the day you installed the game you made changes in video settings or harware the .conf file inside *** just adds the changes you make. So it is possible that if you create a new one ( automatically created by wow upon start ) then you will see that you will have no fps problems.

Try it.....your computer has enough specs to play wow at least


----------



## nrozzyos (Nov 16, 2007)

Kabouris said:


> i insist to try and delete the *** directory in your wow directory. Restart the game as it is the first time you run the game.
> 
> If from the day you installed the game you made changes in video settings or harware the .conf file inside *** just adds the changes you make. So it is possible that if you create a new one ( automatically created by wow upon start ) then you will see that you will have no fps problems.
> 
> Try it.....your computer has enough specs to play wow at least


The problem he is experiencing IS because of his video settings. He has more than enough power under the hood of his comp to run the highest settings on wow. The problem he is experiencing is not a problem with his video settings. It is with his hardware not performing to there standards. So he has no reason to delete his interface and *** folder. Quick suggestion for the guy with the problem, turn down the resolution the game is running at in the video settings.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Set the clock rate for the video card back to stock settings. OCing can cause all sorts of problems.


----------

